# Testosterone Replacement Therapy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone replacement therapy is not without side effects, although most are manageable. I’ve been taking testosterone replacement for 16 years and for the most part have had few side effects thanks to careful monitoring. It’s critical that you are monitored for side effects in addition to your testosterone level. Some men may experience one or [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## adamslee (May 23, 2013)

hi


----------

